# Tarpon Mornings



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Got out the past couple of mornings and managed to get some video of a few juvenile tarpon. I think I ended up having 18 bites over the last 2 days but only managed to land 6 fish. I'll be making more videos so if you like it please subscribe to the youtube page and give the video a like.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Do you have any problems with sharks? I see a lot of bulls cruising around there and farther up the river. And there is a place a few miles up where I see gators pretty regularly, too.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice vid. How about some details like what part of Florida, rod, reel, braid # and bite tippet size hook size? Looks like fun. Keep em comin.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

flynut said:


> Nice vid. How about some details like what part of Florida, rod, reel, braid # and bite tippet size hook size? Looks like fun. Keep em comin.


Maybe some GPS coordinates?😁


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

flynut said:


> Nice vid. How about some details like what part of Florida, rod, reel, braid # and bite tippet size hook size? Looks like fun. Keep em comin.


I'll venture a guess at some of these. I'll say 30 pound leader, probably 15 or 20 pound braid, he mentions a DOA shrimp which use 1/0 hooks I believe, most likely a 7 foot graphite rod with a 3000 size reel. And the most important part... The spot! I'm guessing east coast of Florida. Probably somewhere south of St. Augustine.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

I was thinking 4000 stella, 30# braid, and 50# bite tippet. Love the sound of drag screaming on a spinner! No need for gps coordinates . Won't do me any good in Texas. LOL


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Cronced said:


> Do you have any problems with sharks? I see a lot of bulls cruising around there and farther up there river. And there is a place a few miles up where I see gators pretty regularly, too.


No issue with sharks or gators at all.


flynut said:


> Nice vid. How about some details like what part of Florida, rod, reel, braid # and bite tippet size hook size? Looks like fun. Keep em comin.


 Gloomis rod, shimano stratus 4k, 15#braid, 30# mono leader, DOA shrimp and east coast of FL. No GPS numbers as I don’t have a GPs on the boat yet. Let’s just say right in front of some very wealthy individual’s homes.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Sweet. 15# braid? Thats crazy. Looked like a nice place to fish, defiantly. Need to bust a couple on the fly!! That would be a hoot.


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

flynut said:


> Sweet. 15# braid? Thats crazy. Looked like a nice place to fish, defiantly. Need to bust a couple on the fly!! That would be a hoot.


15# is so I can cast the shrimp further. You don’t need to go super heavy on these fish. A lot of guys make the mistake of going too heavy and trying to throw way too big of baits. As for on the fly that was last weekend. Couldn’t the last few days with the chop on the water. Here is a video for last weekend.


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Shallow Expectations said:


> No issue with sharks or gators at all.
> Gloomis rod, shimano stratus 4k, 15#braid, 30# mono leader, DOA shrimp and east coast of FL. No GPS numbers as I don’t have a GPs on the boat yet. *Let’s just say right in front of some very wealthy individual’s homes.*


Funny you say that. Some of my favorite spots are in front of houses that are doing well enough to turn their yard into a fairly full sized golf hole. Fish must be attracted to money.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken the really fancy oceanside places are very carefully restricted so that us ordinary folks are strongly discouraged from being on the beach there - and that might be very attractive to fish up close - not being bothered much at all...


----------



## Shallow Expectations (Jun 11, 2019)

Cronced said:


> Funny you say that. Some of my favorite spots are in front of houses that are doing well enough to turn their yard into a fairly full sized golf hole. Fish must be attracted to money.


The guy who owns the main property in this spot is worth about $3B. Fairly sure he does have a full size golf course on the grounds with his own marina, helicopter pad and probably many other fancy features. If fish are attracted to money it’s the right place to be fishing


----------



## Cronced (Nov 18, 2016)

Shallow Expectations said:


> The guy who owns the main property in this spot is worth about $3B. Fairly sure he does have a full size golf course on the grounds with his own marina, helicopter pad and probably many other fancy features. If fish are attracted to money it’s the right place to be fishing


I'm pretty sure I've seen you there if that's a regular place for you. I usually spend my early mornings on a big bridge looking for big snook and then head up that way looking for poons. If you're setting up there at first light, which it seems you are, then I am late to the party! I've probably cursed you from a mile away, but it's nothing personal.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Was on Ft Desoto beach today and saw what I thought at first were dolphins, but were actually rolling Tarpon they were freaking huge, 100+ pounds easy. Too far away to cast to, but I don't think I would have wanted that challenge anyways with the gear I had lol


----------



## Tarpontamer69 (6 mo ago)

Cool video


----------



## Tarpontamer69 (6 mo ago)

And excellent read


----------

